# Anyone with a 45cm c-c seat-tube sloping Merckx?.. Need some measurements...



## domo (Apr 17, 2005)

Doing some research on the geometry specifications of a sloping Merckx that is 45cm c-c seat-tube. The Merckx website only has minimal specifications and I am missing measurements. Any kind soul can help me out with this?

Refering to the picture attached:

C: 45cm (Seat-Tube Length C-C)
Q7: 74.0 degrees (Seat-Tube Angle)
AH: 53.5cm (Virtual Top-Tube Length)
F: 43mm?? (Rake)
H: ??cm (BB Drop)
CT: ??? cm (Seat-Tube Length C-T)
D: ??? cm (Chainstay Length)
W: ??? cm (Wheel-Base Length)
L: ??? cm (Head-Tube Length)
Q1: ??? degress (Head-Tube Angle)


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*some info...*

The head tube angle is 73 and the head tube length is 126 according to the wrench science site. The setback is 14.2cm.

http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Eddy+Merckx/Bikes.html

Do you want to know how the bike will fit or just trying to draw a picture?

The critical fit info is the frame's reach (TT - setback) = 39.3cm and the head tube length. Add 5 or 15mm to the head tube length depending on the top section of the headset chosen.

I'd bet the BB drop is very close to the standard 7cm.


----------



## domo (Apr 17, 2005)

*thinking of the possibilty for a custom frame built according to the merckx specs...*



C-40 said:


> The head tube angle is 73 and the head tube length is 126 according to the wrench science site. The setback is 14.2cm.
> 
> http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Eddy+Merckx/Bikes.html
> 
> ...



Tot the BB drop is lower for the merckxs?... 

I am wondering if i can get a custom frame according to the merckx geometry.... and hence need the data...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*???*

There's nothing magic about a Merckx, IMO. A 73 STA and 43mm rake is quite standard. It would be a bit too quick for my taste, in this size frame (same as I ride). Chainstays these days are mostly in a very narrow range of 40.5 to 41.5cm. 

Most custom builders would want to fit you to the bike, not copy a stock frame. Head tube length for instance, is quite personal. If you're smart you can select the head tube length to keep the spacers to 1cm or less, using either a commn 80 or 84 degree stem.


----------

